# 3 & 4th final instalment French house hunt trip! Captain



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Part 3 & 4 of our trip to Tarn et Garonne House hunting using our Hymer as a base.

We arrived in Cayreich after navigating the steep winding deserted roads across country from Montpezat we took a wrong turn in the village not sure where the campsite was, we rang the owner, after getting directions (in French) we had to turn around on the deserted lane it was very dark and raining even with our infrared reversing camera it was very difficult to see, as usual whenever we have to turn round cars came from everywhere it was like Piccadilly circus, we had to sit there on the corner whilst they all squeezed passed, just then a van pulled up a Frenchman beckoned to us to follow him, it was the campsite owner, he had come out to look for us…”what a nice chap”.
We pulled into the campsite it was a bit of a squeeze, we had to do a wide turn into the designated M/H area, all the perimeter spaces were full so we had to manoeuvre around and park in the centre, we got hooked up and settled in for the night.

Tuesday morning the sun was back! A space occupied by a passing M/H on their way back to Manchester had our name on it, after a brief hello goodbye we moved into it, I noticed a trail of thick mud along the long driveway, it led to our trailer, I followed it back along the drive and found that in the darkness we had driven over the campsite owners beautifully manicured garden we left a deep rut, he was making ready with his gardening tools to fix the damage, I offered to help he said “D’accord” (It’s ok) I felt a plonker but he was guiding us with his torch!
The sun was shinning temp about 22deg, it is a holiday, a day of remembrance everything is closed, we decided to go for a power walk as we are not use to spending so much time sitting and driving, after 6.5 miles we arrived back in a sweat! We met our neighbour (M/H) Pete and Eileen from Lancaster they are on their way to Spain where they will be wintering and may return to the UK in April, a very nice get along with couple, during our stay here we were to get through a few bottles! A good chinwag! And laughter!

The campsite which is open all year round a 3 star, nice grounds well kept children’s play area, pool, trampoline, volleyball, boul, a little shop for basics.
Cayriech is a small pretty growing village, the church which is the focal point dates back to the last Gothic period, was demolished during the war of Religions but was restored during the 17th century.
A restoration project in the early 90’s of the dilapidated and neglected buildings was the passion of Jeanine Mulpas (mayor), she has instigated a regime of respect for the land which includes promoting organic cultivation, recycling etc, the village has several national awards the latest was the Concours Europeen de l’Entente Florale 2004

From our campsite the town of Puylaroque can be seen about 4 k’s away high up on a hill with its white stone walls and towering church spire, from the grounds there is a vantage point giving breathtaking panoramic views of the surrounding area and beyond the Pyrenees, the town has a few shops and restaurants (yet to be tried), by night the entire church and perimeter area is illuminated by powerful sodium flood up lighters the white stone radiating a golden glow which can be seen for miles around beckoning to the weary traveller. 

The nearest market town of Caussade to the south has all the usual commerce, if you do visit, go to the large square where the car parking area is, there is an unassuming old green door where inside is a room/market garden full of fresh produce (you will notice locals disappearing in and out) get there early! Caussade also has a good market on Mondays but soon begins to close when the church bell chimes noon. 

We have decided to stay on at the quite and safe campsite of Cayriech, with our Hymer motor home as a base and using Sue’s car to fan out over the surrounding area.
Over the next few days we have been racing about looking at houses (ruins) land well anything, one agent sent us to the area around Caylus a beautiful restored medieval town situated on a horseshoe hillside first settled in 12AD outstanding views on the approach (worth a visit) the property was further north in a forest area, we were told the house could be wonderful when restored, when we got to the area it was quite remote a very long unmade single rutted dirt track, we eventually found the house, you have to imagine the Temple of Doom from Indiana Jones the very large ruin had four walls, no roof but had huge trees growing in the entire house every thing was covered in vines and vegetation, the wood had engulfed the whole area the only thing that would clear this lot was dynamite! “Another wasted journey” the agents aren’t listening to us! But this is normal, still hits a nerve though. 
We have had some heavy rain, Friday was the worst but the sun dose come out and it isn’t cold, during the day we are searching for empty houses and making enquires to whether they are for sale, this region is not cheap but dose have some of the best weather throughout the year, we are making new contacts every day and getting use to finding our way around. The rolling countryside, very tidy, with its small towns perched on the hills and villages nestling in the valleys there is a new view around every hillside a perfect backdrop for any landscape artist. 
The winter is setting in now very cold at night and sometimes-early morning mist but the sun dose come out! Over the past few days we have visited more so called estate agents, we have decided that theses people are unorganised and just seem to muddle through Sue is getting upset by the incompetence. Sunday we set off early to meet an agent, she said she had a couple of places that might fit the bill, she was very nice, we had lunch with her “to cut a very long story short” we followed her mad French driver to one house which we had seen a few days earlier (via another immobilier) “thought oh no!” we then tagged on behind at great speed to another area after racing around in what seemed like circles we thought this narrow road looks familiar, we looked at each other in disbelief a ruin we had seen the day before! Flashing our lights “did he stop, no”, disappearing in cloud of dust on the single track road, eventually turning right to ascend the track that only things on four legs should climb we stopped at the bottom going no further, said our goodbyes another full day wasted. 

Returning back to Cayreich we met Peter and Eileen, telling them about the frustrating day over a cup of tea! Peter cheered us up with a big grin he said, “We’ve had a lovely cycle ride in the sunshine, a nice coffee at Setfonds village” Ugh! 
A very cold start to Monday, Being new to M/H (a few months) we realise this is what it is about, not just a means of getting from A to B, somewhere to sleep etc, but making friends along the way, laughter, reminiscing putting the world to rights age is not a barrier, we have also had the unsociable couples that pass through with their, my M/H is bigger, newer, I am better than you types…..It’s their sad loss, we have had the same experience when sailing, they miss all the fun! 
Peter & Eileen have decided to stay to keep us company our departure date of 9th November has passed we rang P &O upgraded our ticket to 1st class for £20.00 and rescheduled for Wednesday 16th incurring no extra charges hoping this will give us more time to search, sadly time is running out, although Sue has left her busy shop in capable hands it dose need her personal touch running up to Christmas, she is getting a little despondent, after nearly 33 years of marriage we know how each other ticks! I am pretty optimistic and tell her something will turn up!…. “She doesn’t notice my crossed fingers behind my back”!!!. 



A early morning start, pulled back the thermal screens and opened the curtains to a beautiful sunny morning Peter & Eileen were getting ready for a shopping trip to Caussade 10 minutes away from the campsite, we joined them in their motor home I imitated a Lancashire accent and said I’ll be Max you can be Paddy! We all had a laugh!
Meandering through the market stalls, the unfamiliar sights and smells were fascinating. Buying our produce with our embarrassingly poor French, the stallholders didn’t seem to mind they just smiled and were delighted to help us.
We finished our shopping with laden bags in hand we made our way in search of a much needed coffee, our friend Peter guided us to a small hotel that he’d visited the year before set in the backstreets, It was a pleasant surprise, not to mention the immobiliers office next door. We thought we had exhausted all the agents in Caussade getting rather dismayed; we were planning where we should look next.
I believe in fate and coincidences and today was no exception, peering through the window at the numerous properties for sale a couple caught our eye, we decided to go in and enquire, The very nice proprietor spoke little English but gave us directions to one of the properties, we were surprised it was on the edge of Cayriech village, we arranged to view the other property the next day with him.
We eagerly returned to Cayriech, parked up on the campsite had a nice lunch, then four of us went in search of the Mill ruin and grange at the back of the church. As we approached we could see the grange and a sign saying private entry, we climbed over the low fence and made our way to the mill only the front and rear walls to the 1st floor and the two gable ends were left standing the rest was gone, rotting timbers, vegetation, a couple of large cart wheels and heavy steel axles were littered inside together with the two mill stones still intact, the main lower structure was in very good shape the stone arch through which the water flows was in perfect condition, we noticed a faint date over one of the solid stone door lintels of the grange 1780. The mill we believe is older, set in over 3 acres of land it took our breath away. 
We made our way to the sound of running water it was out of sight of the mill, as we reached the river bank the cascading water over the falls was very tranquil, picturesque well everything beautiful all rolled into one! Water to the mill is via tributary from the main river, passing under a single arch below the house and rejoins the river further down stream.
Making our way back to the campsite, talking over the possibilities, that evening we had a get-together with a bottle or two. The next morning the Immobilier called to pick us up from the campsite to see the other property, it was a large grange on a smallish plot, the property was built from reclaimed stone of an ancient church complete with gargoyle, it was on the side of a hill a little remote, very windy we thought No! ( but the price was good!)
The weather here in Cayriech is changeable but mostly dry, an abundance of wildlife several resident birds of prey, a pair of green woodpeckers, one morning a pair of kites made a low pass heading west into the mist, we have the usual cheeky robin outside the motor home and the odd cat foraging, in just two weeks we seem to be getting into the French way of life, although we haven’t escaped the car with the large rear can speakers blasting out boom-boom-boom as he passes daily probably making his way to the hearing aid shop in the next town! We must be getting old!!

The Mill as it stands is too small for us, in France it is necessary to see the mayor to discuss anything that concerns the village, buildings well just anything, so I rang the mayor of Cayriech at her home to make an appointment she sounded very nice she didn’t speak English but we had a good laugh! She sent a message via the campsite owner with our appointment time!
With the Immobilier we went fore armed, I had prepared perspective drawings of proposed rebuilding works (it’s my work) it was on quite a large scale, as normal with planners/officials a deep breathe is drawn and shaking of heads but after negotiations a scaled down version was agreed upon, our pre-requisite prior to making an offer on the mill.
We visited the immobilier the next day, we made a cast iron offer he could not refuse! The property we believe had only just come onto the market within the last two weeks.
Thursday morning 17th we bided a fond farewell to Peter & Eileen our motor home neighbours in Cayriech for the last fortnight, they are making their way to Spain for the winter. 
Later that evening we decided to go out for a meal to a new posh restaurant five minutes away in Puylaroque, another expensive disaster, I think I should open a place of my own. Although we did not complain the meals were far too arty farty and fussy not very well made the meat was tough and my snails were bland. The young lady serving us was very nice friendly and helpful, I only wish Gordon Ramsey could give them some advice, the place was empty apart from one other Danish couple, my wife serves better meals at her tea room back in Yorkshire! We returned to Cayriech the sky was clear a very bright full moon lit our way back; we were in for a cold night!

We awoke to a bitterly cold morning, a pack of water left outside, is now six two litre ice lollies, a clear blue sky, the heavy frost sparkling with the rising sun, the full moon still clearly visible high in the west, the campsite now, almost deserted, just one other lonesome motor home traveller in remission with cancer an extremely sad tale, it has reminded us of our best and only friend lost to cancer two years ago, his wife now living in Spain, this is the whole point why we are here, a complete lifestyle change. 
We are now breaking camp, taking down the sat dish stowing everything away emptying tanks, filling with gallons of water for our long journey back to Yorkshire 850 road miles away. Had a survey for termites, lead, and asbestos yesterday all sorted without a hitch. We met the Immobilier and his partner in Caussade and was driven to the Notaries office 7 k’s away we were left there with the immobilier (he is banned from driving for 1 month) an Interpreter was waiting for us, we went through all the paperwork missing the usual 12 noon lunchtime, we were startled when the Notaire stood up and said “Important that we eat” we were asked if we would like lunch he then rang, forward ordered lunch and insisted they stay open, we all had a fresh fish luncheon at his local Spanish restaurant! It was delicious. 
After paying our 5% deposit and signing umpteen bits of paper the Notaire then gave us a lift back to Caussade, we were now the new owners of Cayriech Mill.
We drove back to the now deserted campsite (very strange) loaded Sue’s car on the trailer said our goodbyes to the owners called by the mill for a few measuments then made our way north leaving behind clear blue skies and a glorious setting sun. 

With the help of the Immobilier, the mayor of Caussade, the mayor of Cayriech and finally the Notaire and staff the final process of our purchase has gone very well, completion should be about next March. 

Arrived back Monday afternoon, after leaving Cayriech Friday evening travelling north side of limmosin it got colder and colder and colder with 5 hours of travelling in freezing fog with ice falling off trees as we passed them, had a nice sunny day in Calais, (Sunday) stocking up for Christmas. British roads ugh! Arrived at an accident in the Dartford tunnel Monday morning only just squeezed past to let police & emergency services through following behind us, very serious crash, made Sue a bit queasy! As we left they closed the left hand tunnel most of the day. 30-mile car park on M1 due to another serious accident...air lifted out. Last leg of journey took us 6 hours to do 230 miles in uk! 

We normally travel at night.....will never do this journey again during the day in the UK! 

Today Tuesday...bitterly cold had to put heating on full blast in motor home so I can unload, and clean it. 
Have just found a local site for indoor storage, very strange to leave our home for the last month or so, the Hymer s700 is very comfortable and spacious, looking forward to when I can return to France and use it whilst I am rebuilding the mill, if anyone wants free parking water, & hook-up in return for some help on the house drop me a line. It’s a beautiful spot! 

All the best Captain 

Wish we were back in Cayriech! But I’ve got to finish our flats and build our town house first.....I better get mixing cement!!! 

Steven & Susan King & Hymera! ( Hymer Motor home)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Steve and Susan; good to hear things went well and you are on the way to becoming French residents. When are you going to put up photos of the mill so we can all drool over it ?

G


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Dohhh............After all that reading I was at least expecting a piccy of the Mill!!!

Excellent report........it all sounds wonderfull..........good luck to you.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

The mill is a ruin, but the locaton is somthing else...The mill was a very impotant part of the village, it is getting very dificult to find detached properties with a good size plot that is not remote.
I will post some photo's shortly.

Captainking


----------

